# Weird molt and a new boy



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

So I'll start with my newest buck... I picked him up today from Petco, while out with my brother to aid in his search for pinhead crickets... for his 'rescued toad'... don't ask, please. LOL

His color caught my eye -- (well, in a tank full of pew's and one chocolate, it was hard NOT to notice him) and I wondered if he were something new? New as in, something I've never had before. So without a second thought, I had an employee come over so I could claim him! This mouse would not be snake-food!

I gave him a few hours to settle down in his roomy 10g tank, but just recently popped him out to get a good look at him. He's flighty, and was a bit hard to catch... very fast mouse. It took him a few seconds to realize that I wasn't going to eat him, but, had to hold his tail just in case.




























His eyes are black, and his satin coat almost makes him look ticked. I don't believe that's the case, though. Looking at him under different lighting, I almost want to say he's what you guys over in the UK would call "stone", or, "beige" here in the USA.

What do you think?

Obviously as a pet-store mouse, his genetic history is a complete mystery. Rarely does Petco get in colored mice, and when they do, they tend to come from the same location. He could be related to the chocolate buck I saw in there with him?

And moving on, I have a doe that is going through a very strange molt... she has WAVE patterns along her sides! It's most noticeable on her left side, but is also visible on the right. I have no idea what to make of it. She's been like this for several days now, and most of my mice that go through molts only last two to three days before coming out of it. She may be stuck like this!
































































Her siblings were was supposed to be a blue agouti (looks more like a beige, I'll post pics later), and an agouti self. Mother is agouti, bred from agouti and blue parents... bred back to father. Black eyes. She almost looks like a poor, dark chocolate, but she actually looks more of a steel-blue color off the lens. Whatever she is, she's also tan.

What is going on with my mouse?! It looks neat...


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Goodness, 54 views and not a single response? C'mon guys, help me out here! lol!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, I can't help you with color on the satin. But your tan does look like it's gone through a crazy molt. Not the craziest looking mouse that has been floating around the board though. :3
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=14874&hilit=molt


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Satin can mess with the shade of the colour, looking just above the nose it looks choc to me but could be a dark baige (ce/ce)


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

*Frizzle:* I remember that mouse! I saw it not too long ago, and I wished I had one like it, lol.

*PPVallhunds:* From what I've heard, satin tends to darken the actual color of a mouse, right? The buck I have is actually pretty light, and the flash in the pictures makes him look darker than he really is. Compared to one of my lightest chocolates (that is not satin), he doesn't look that similar. So is it safe to assume he's a dark beige? What would I breed him with to confirm this?


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say both lovely mice  But the first one o wow he is gorgeous


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

lol thank you. The boy is adorable, but he's very skittish and hides in the corner whenever I remove the screen top to his cage. His ears will pin back, his eyes will shut, and he'll form into this little ball of terrified fluff. When I gave him fresh food this morning, he did just that, and let out this long, high-pitched squeak as if to tell me "GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT".

Hopefully he'll calm down, LOL.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Aww bless him, im sure he'll get used to you


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

they look blue.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm beginning to believe that the doe is a dark, poor blue, but the buck I'm still thinking is beige. The flash from the camera along with the satin of his coat makes his color look very off. I should try to get some better pictures in natural lighting.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes I think satin makes things darker.
As baige is c diluted and choc is not I'd breed him to a c diluted mouse (one you know what c it is ) if you get any non c diluted babies baige and any other c dilute colour is out.

If he is lighter than choc it cold be mock choc, I got some sepia foxes they range from looking choc Fox to very light shade there cch/c


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pretty lil things!! Love the tan, and the boy looks like a doe I picked up last week who's colour I can't put my finger on either, but mine is standard coat. Illhave to follow this thread too now


----------

